# Weanling with MAJOR cow hocks



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Pics of Rev's hocks


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am thinking that that is not going to change much.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with the above. That's pretty extreme. I can't give you advice on how to help her stay sound or anything, hopefully someone else can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Are you having her feet trimmed? Foals should have their feet balanced just as often as adult horses. It could help prevent this issue from getting any worse at least. I would consult your vet and farrier to see what they think.

The left leg looks like it has some tendon contracting going on too... What are you feeding her?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know much about conformation faults and their causes - even less about their treatment. Your baby does look pretty cowhocked - daughter's colt is that way, too. He has straightened up quite a bit since he was little (he's 2 now) but he's always going to be cowhocked.

Farrier wants to trim Rain's feet the next time he comes out. She's only two months old, but is growing like a weed. We are working on halter/lead breaking her so that hopefully she will behave for the farrier - fortunately he has lots of experiences with babies. He likes to start trimming them when they are really young - he says it can prevent problems later on down the road. I have no idea what he's referring to, but figure it can't hurt!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I would talk to your vet. Did you have plans for the baby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

She's been trimmed. 

I'm not hard-core competitive, just tinker around with local gymkhanas, camping/ trails, etc. She has the temperment to be a rock-solid kids horse, parade, flags, hunting....Still...any advice as to how best to support her would be great. I'm really hesitant to give up on her because of her amazing personality.

As far as feed goes, she has alfalfa and jr. Couple days a week she is turned out to pasture.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahh, she reminds me so much of my 9 week old baby Zane. 

I agree that left fetlock looks a little funky, although maybe it's just the photo. 

Zane was born with a cannon bone deformity (which I'm sure your girl doesn't have) but his fetlock looks similar to hers, and his "bad" leg, when viewed from behind, looks similar to hers. Although he isn't really cowhocked, his problem leg does twist out. His problem leg is also one inch shorter than the other. :-( But my vet thought he would be sound as a trail horse as the x-ray of the leg showed the fetlock joint as looking pretty normal.

Anyway, I guess I digress, but I bet your girl will be just fine as as an all-around riding horse, just maybe not a high-performance prospect. That's pretty much how my vet worded it to me, that it's a good thing he's not a race horse, but he should be sound for normal riding. I'm hoping so anyway. 

But it might be good to get a vet to check the fetlock. If it is contracting, a vet might be able to do something to intervene. Also keep an eye out for physitis, which is inflammation of the growth plates from growing too fast. I was giving my little guy mare/foal grain and cut it out completely because I was scared his joints were starting to look lumpy.

Zane:


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

BrewCrew said:


> She's been trimmed.
> 
> I'm not hard-core competitive, just tinker around with local gymkhanas, camping/ trails, etc. She has the temperment to be a rock-solid kids horse, parade, flags, hunting....Still...any advice as to how best to support her would be great. I'm really hesitant to give up on her because of her amazing personality.
> 
> As far as feed goes, she has alfalfa and jr. Couple days a week she is turned out to pasture.


I would cut back her alfalfa and start giving her more grass hay. Alfalfa has been shown to cause developmental issues in SOME growing babies. Yours could be one of the unfortunate few. I'd also speak with your vet and farrier to get their input. If your farrier doesn't have any advice, I would get a second opinion from a farrier who has more experience with foals.


----------

